# My 4 year old s hba1c is 41mmol pre diabetic?



## KatieCat (Oct 25, 2019)

I have two lovely boys (age 4 and 8). My eldest is coeliac and so my younger son has yearly tests to check for coeliac. As part of this test hba1c is also tested. His latest blood test shows negative for coeliac but his hba1c is 41 mmol. The Dr dismissed any concern re diabetes as he also had a random non fasting blood result of 5.8. However, I know that 41 mmol is high for hba1c and certainly in adults the low end of the pre diabetic range. My four year old is not overweight, 45th percentile weight and looks quite skinny so I can't see how he'd be prediabetic/ type 2. I don't understand why his hba1c is in the prediabetic range however. Concerned this could be the start of type 1.
I had gestational diabetes with both pregnancies and now type 2. I read that there's a slightly higher risk of type 1 in children of mothers who had gestational diabetes. If anyone could give advice on this and whether blood tests sometimes show a gradual progression to type 1, it'd be much appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 26, 2019)

Hello @KatieCat

Sorry I cant be much help, except to tell you what you already know... 41 is a *little* bit higher than one might expect, but 5.8 is within the normal range. And as you say, his weight is normal.

I know that some people are ‘high glycators’, in that they tend to produce more glycated haemoglobin than average (which is what HbA1c measures). I also know that anaemia can affect the reliability of HbA1c measurements.

Sounds like your youngster is being well monitored and looked after though, so hopefully he is in good hands. And far more reliable than suggestions from us unqualified folk more than likely!

Hope you get some clarity soon!


----------

